# Goona Be A Tight Fit



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Show up to this. Holding tank is 11"x15". HO brings this at the last minute, gee thanks


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Can't even spell right ^Gonna^


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

You can install that RO underneath kitchen maybe in the basement.. Nice mechanical vent..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You can try to get a different storage tank, watts makes some that are taller but there not as big as round. When I get home this afternoon I'll dig out my catalog and take some pics.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you do all that?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Why is it just about every picture that i see posted i never every see air chambers installed??????? Is it only Illinois that requires air chambers???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Why is it just about every picture that i see posted i never every see air chambers installed??????? Is it only Illinois that requires air chambers???


They're not allowed here. We have to use water hammer arrestors.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

At least it's not a two compartment sink that gets interesting


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

plbgbiz, So your telling me this won't be allowed in your next of the woods then?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Why is it just about every picture that i see posted i never every see air chambers installed??????? Is it only Illinois that requires air chambers???


I would put them on quick closing valves dishwasher, commercial toilets ect..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> plbgbiz, So your telling me this won't be allowed in your next of the woods then?


Correct.

We can install air chambers but not in lieu of actual arrestors. Our inspectors do not consider the air chambers as an approved means of negating water hammer. I believe their main reason is because they will at some point become full of water.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yes I did all that. Studor vents are legal like this in my area. We used to do a loop vent up until 5-6 years ago.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Why is it just about every picture that i see posted i never every see air chambers installed??????? Is it only Illinois that requires air chambers???


 Another backazzward Illinois codes.. they have failed my jobs because the air chambers weren't 12 " long... told them its pre charged air chambers, nope they said, must be 12 " long.. told them not to return to the job site after making phone calls to the state which they said its approved products.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks good, it'll be a bit%ch to service


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yes I did all that. Studor vents are legal like this in my area. We used to do a loop vent up until 5-6 years ago.


Did'nt think it was leagal to tye the waste comming from the air gap beyond the p-trap?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Correct.
> 
> We can install air chambers but not in lieu of actual arrestors. Our inspectors do not consider the air chambers as an approved means of negating water hammer. I believe their main reason is because they will at some point become full of water.


I agree we have to use the precharged ones


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yes I did all that. Studor vents are legal like this in my area. We used to do a loop vent up until 5-6 years ago.


What is that fitting you used on the discharge line?


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> What is that fitting you used on the discharge line?


Its a henway everybody knows that..


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> What is that fitting you used on the discharge line?


It came with the filtration system. 11/2" tubular x 3/8 plastic quick connect.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

azmike said:


> Did'nt think it was leagal to tye the waste comming from the air gap beyond the p-trap?


This is the waste from the reverse osmosis system. Apparently you sterilize the system and it cycles through and discharges. Your right though about the air gap. No air gap here though. Dishwasher ties into garbage disposal. I didn't have many options of where to put it so I put it where I thought was the best place.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's how we do RO systems here. 





















sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here's how we do RO systems here.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Aren't you suppose to have a 2" x 11/2 p trap for kitchen waste


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here's how we do RO systems here.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Different what I do here, I put the unit in the basement and sleeve the r.o. tubing thru the floor.. so if any leak, it'll show up in basement instead of the aftermath water damage inside cabinet... BUT, I do like the idea of having one piece vinyl flooring on bottom of cabinet !


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Aren't you suppose to have a 2" x 11/2 p trap for kitchen waste


Na not here, we didnt put that waste setup in anyway, was existing.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Na not here, we didnt put that waste setup in anyway, was existing.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


1 1/2 is code by you....interesting BTW nice work


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

azmike said:


> Its a henway everybody knows that..


A 'henway', eh?

It would be interesting to know just how much one of those henway fittings weighs, eh?:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here's how we do RO systems here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you put two SJ 45's on the tailpiece when you could have just as easily put a single 45 on the trap arm?

Excuse me for saying so, but that looks like something a handyhack from a water softening company would cobble together.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Why would you put two SJ 45's on the tailpiece when you could have just as easily put a single 45 on the trap arm?
> 
> Excuse me for saying so, but that looks like something a handyhack from a water softening company would cobble together.


We didnt do the waste setup it was already there when we got there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> We didnt do the waste setup it was already there when we got there.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


And you, the anti-handyhack, didn't fix it?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We have to take pics of all are work my boss would have shiot piss and vomit if we didnt change it to the correct way


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> And you, the anti-handyhack, didn't fix it?


It wasn't leaking, and it was working fine, so why bother? I agree it doesn't look the best but it doesn't violate any codes, so how would we have explained that to the customer?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

tell them you need to install one of these and you would have to re configure their plumbing and than correct the hack job


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> It wasn't leaking, and it was working fine, so why bother? I agree it doesn't look the best but it doesn't violate any codes, so how would we have explained that to the customer?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I would have just taken the extra ten minute's and $1.67 in parts and fixed it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

revenge said:


> tell them you need to install one of these and you would have to re configure their plumbing and than correct the hack job


Those are so cool. I've never seen them before.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

If it was done in radiator hose or something crazy then that would have been a different story, we would have ripped that shiot out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Different what I do here, I put the unit in the basement and sleeve the r.o. tubing thru the floor.. so if any leak, it'll show up in basement instead of the aftermath water damage inside cabinet... BUT, I do like the idea of having one piece vinyl flooring on bottom of cabinet !


I would push for that to.. If possible..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

revenge said:


> tell them you need to install one of these and you would have to re configure their plumbing and than correct the hack job



What is that? Does the RO discharge go into it? 

I would have changed the Ace hardware stuff out. 1 1/2 is cool here loads of chrome 1 1/4 leaded into the drain.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

more or less how where we use them i found those at homedepot a few years back


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

revenge said:


> more or less how where we use them i found those at homedepot a few years back


Brilliant.:thumbup:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Who cares if he used two 45's instead of one, If you were my Boss and you were penny pinching that much I'd lose my mind. Looks fine to me.

Why doesn't anyone tie their cheater vents above flood level rim? If that mechanical vent fails......like anything that is 'mechanical' will, you will have a huge mess on your hands....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

revenge said:


> tell them you need to install one of these and you would have to re configure their plumbing and than correct the hack job


Hey! Don't share this critical information with these other so called "plumbers" 
Thats a top secret fitting


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

revenge said:


> more or less how where we use them i found those at homedepot a few years back


Mine came with that tubular tee junk, decided to grab a 11/2" tee and street trap adapter from the truck instead.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> Who cares if he used two 45's instead of one, If you were my Boss and you were penny pinching that much I'd lose my mind. Looks fine to me.
> 
> Why doesn't anyone tie their cheater vents above flood level rim? If that mechanical vent fails......like anything that is 'mechanical' will, you will have a huge mess on your hands....


It isn't about penny pinching -- It's about an unnecessary change in direction.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It isn't about penny pinching -- It's about an unnecessary change in direction.


True, I agree any restriction is a restriction.

Just to play devils advocate...........

Even though I put the 45 on the horizontal, never on the tail piece....If there was going to be anywhere a restriction would be better, you would think on the vertical as apposed to the horizontal, especially for a KS....

I don't do that much service, but you have to ask service guys where they see more blockages, on the vertical tail pieces or the 90 in the wall....

anyways, don't take this too seriously, just sharing ideas

I can see what probably happened, the p-trap was installed first probably, then he worked from the bottom up?


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet extra hole in the bottom of the cabinet


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> Who cares if he used two 45's instead of one, If you were my Boss and you were penny pinching that much I'd lose my mind. Looks fine to me.
> 
> Why doesn't anyone tie their cheater vents above flood level rim? If that mechanical vent fails......like anything that is 'mechanical' will, you will have a huge mess on your hands....


Won't fly around here either...it's gotta be above flood rim or loop vented.


----------

